# Spam bei Kasserve



## Kalito (18. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin für die IT eines kleinen Vereins zuständig und habe folgendes Problem.
Wir haben bei all-ink uns das Paket Privat Plus geholt und haben über Kasserver unsere Hompage, sowie die Webmail laufen. Jedes Mitglied hat seine eigene Mailadresse und für jedes Ressort (Gruppe) gibt es eine sogenannt  Mailingliste. Nun, jede Mailingliste funktioniert, nur eine (vorstand@vereinsname.de) bekommt ständig Spammails.

Was kann man dagegen machen?

Support hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.

Gruß, Kalito


----------

